# Server Updates



## Elle (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know - was wondering what all was going on.  Looks like it went fairly smoothly though - [thankfully] haven't seen any problems/issues.


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2010)

good job man


----------



## Scholzee (May 28, 2010)

Can see the difference, with Naruto skin the quotes have changed and even the profiles have come more like sasuke's skin one.

Only a slight problem with the fourm last week but apart from that its been pretty good while ive been here(recently).


----------



## OniTasku (May 28, 2010)

Noticed the profile changes. I'm already enjoying the fact that the side boxes can be hidden from view now and that it caches it.


----------



## Cinthia-chan (May 28, 2010)

I didn't notice any problems. I see some changes now though. For one whats the new Notices tool-bar?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately the adjustments have taken the Search Engine down, only able to use keywords on threads from last July! I know it's pretty embarrassing to have that on a Forum this size, so I won't go on, I know you'll be eager to rectify it ASAP.


----------



## Ral (Jun 6, 2010)

First time I ever got this message:



502 error followed by random letters.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 7, 2010)

Unfortunately not, I've been having problems with the search engine and I've heard others have too.


----------



## Ral (Jun 7, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> We replacing some hardware yesterday; therefore that issue. But likely just a short issue ?



Ah I see.

At times it'll show up as if the website doesn't exist but it doesn't anymore.

Thanks for the reply Mbxx.


----------



## oricon (Jun 8, 2010)

Only issue im getting is the banner not appearing, im o the manga shonenjump heroes skin.


----------



## AkiraDono (Jun 8, 2010)

oricon said:


> Only issue im getting is the banner not appearing, im o the manga shonenjump heroes skin.



yeah... and the buttons too...


----------



## Ral (Jun 8, 2010)

I third the skin being completely messed up.

It seems as if Mugen's host suspended his account.



That's where the header image location leads to so I'm guessing the image folder is on his server.

Well originally from  but the cgi suspended page shows up.


----------



## Elle (Jun 8, 2010)

Having same issues with the SJ Heroes Skin - no banner and all button icons are missing.


----------



## Elle (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a shame - Really like the soft neutral colored background - looks great with most sets.  So hoping you'll be able putting it back [fixed] soon...?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Wheres mah skin


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2010)

Is this like the time you asked for all those images to be sent to you, in return for fixing the Search Engine? But you never did it.

You broke my heart Mbxx.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah, it's working well thanks


----------



## oricon (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats with horn at the bottom left corner its annoying. >>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> LOL; i the search engine works and i would do that; certainly. But i need links to download. Thats easier for me.



Well the search engine isn't much use when it's most recent search results are from July 2009. Back then we compiled the images you wanted for all the off-site images, and you backhanded our efforts with sweet silence (and maybe a quiet snigger).

I have no doubt you opened your decanter and poured yourself your favourite spirits to enjoy as you chuckled and then cackled in sinister delight.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 16, 2010)

oricon said:


> Whats with horn at the bottom left corner its annoying. >>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2010)

oricon said:


> Whats with horn at the bottom left corner its annoying. >>



In fairness that's nothing to do with Mbxx.

Go to Group Memberships in your User CP and join the Vuvu group. It'll get rid of it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 16, 2010)

I said it before yoooouuuuu :>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2010)

Mbxx why has your English comprehension changed dramatically all of a sudden?

But in case you were unclear, you already recieved the link, the images were rehosted (I assume). But your part of the bargain with the Search Engine was not. Try searching any keywords and you won't get any results post-July '09. I think you told Tazmo that it was too server intensive to fix.


----------



## Elle (Jun 17, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Somebody may send me the design and i upload it.





Mbxx said:


> I not that old. And give me the link; i upload it any time. Alright ?




Who has the links/info Mbxx needs to reinstall the Heroes skin?  Lets work together to get this done XD.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

I want the heroes skin back, what do we need to do?


----------



## Ral (Jun 17, 2010)

Elle said:


> Who has the links/info Mbxx needs to reinstall the Heroes skin?  Lets work together to get this done XD.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I want the heroes skin back, what do we need to do?



I'll give it a shot I guess. 

I got the  but does anyone know the colors of the tables and what the status icons like "Forum Contains New Posts" looked like?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

My sig! Some colors are there!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

And more:


----------



## Ral (Jun 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My sig! Some colors are there!





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And more:



Those are perfect dude thanks. 

If you got any of the forum index it would make the rest easier but if not I'll re-make some icons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Never took any of the front page, but I remember someone showed a screen that might.

Never mind, its not. Weren't they just brush patterns?


----------



## Ral (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I tried my best to restore the most of what was missing and re-coded the skin from memory from the Admin CP on my forum. 

Other than a few bottons that are off am I missing anything?



If that link leads to a cgi page then I might had forgotten to pay the bill but the images are hosted from another site I go to and I uploaded the buttons and statusicons there just in case.

The banner and orange gradient is on my Photobucket so no worries.

I tried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

It looks pretty spot on man, but I would either make the buttons on the side (the SJ) more like this: 



Or leave them as they are on the other skins, just a suggestion really.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 18, 2010)

Ral said:


> Well I tried my best to restore the most of what was missing and re-coded the skin from memory from the Admin CP on my forum.
> 
> Other than a few bottons that are off am I missing anything?
> 
> ...


 

Good way to advertise WSJC 

But you done a perfect job on it.


----------



## Ral (Jun 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks pretty spot on man, but I would either make the buttons on the side (the SJ) more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or leave them as they are on the other skins, just a suggestion really.



So basically twist the SJ's to tilt like that text on that button? 

That sounds brilliant, but who do I give the XML file to? 



Death Note said:


> Good way to advertise WSJC
> 
> But you done a perfect job on it.



Don't got Admin CP access here so it was the only way I could think of really.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Ral said:


> So basically twist the SJ's to tilt like that text on that button?
> 
> That sounds brilliant, but who do I give the XML file to?


I thought you give it to Mbxx


----------



## Ral (Jun 18, 2010)

I always wondered why we couldn't have more skins here not related to Naruto.

How about a FMA skin? (A dark version sounds kewl)



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I thought you give it to Mbxx



I hope he replies in this thread so that I can PM him it or at least post a link here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah and FMA skin would be awesome, as would more character skins. I go to some sites and there's like 10 skins.


----------



## Ral (Jun 18, 2010)

There should be a suggestion thread somewhere but I doubt the Admins would listen to me enough for me to create some more character skins for this forum. 

I'd look forward to doing it to but who do I go to that'll actually listen?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2010)

We actually have suggested it before in the suggestion part of the forum.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 18, 2010)

And everytime it has been brought up, it has been replied to with an answer kind of like this:

"Getting one of the admins with skin uploading powers is a lot of hassle.

Tazmo - Will only upload it if he really likes it

Mbxx - Trying to get a hold of him and adding it takes a while []

Mugen - Will only upload if he really likes it/ if it is his own skin. Isn't around that much

Reznor [<3] - Gets database errors when he tries to upload them"


I could link you to the posts that an answer like this is given, if you want me to, Chris


----------



## Ral (Jun 21, 2010)

Kinda getting impatient for a Admin to reply to my darn post so I can PM them the XML file. 

I didn't spend my day fixing up a skin with he help from CTK for nothing. 



Death Note said:


> And everytime it has been brought up, it has been replied to with an answer kind of like this:
> 
> "Getting one of the admins with skin uploading powers is a lot of hassle.
> 
> ...




Taxman said it in a suggestion thread. 

But seriously the ShonenJUMP Heroes skin is in demand to make it's return and I knew there has to be ONE Admin at least who can upload this thingy.

It's bad enough I'm hosting the images elsewhere so I know they wont disappear lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have them, I sent him some stuff to use but they should be up or a sample is at least.


----------



## Ral (Jun 28, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Well; when i don´t get the images, i can hardly do a thing.
> 
> Otherwise i would added them now... but well *_*



Dude, I already created the skin and the images are hosted on my site.

I literally had to recreate the majority of the buttons.

Already sent you the XML as well through a zip file via PM's.



There's the style, if anything do you still want the images?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope he comes back and sees this. I really want this skin back.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 1, 2011)

I realize that this thread was once the "holy shit Mbxx is posting here" thread but that's not the case any more so let's keep it on topic.


----------



## rocklee12300 (May 19, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> we updated the servers (too much too tell). Sorry for the performance issues the last days due this updates.
> 
> Anybody, feel free to report bugs/problems. Thanks. And just that.



i'm new here and i just want to play the game so if you don't mind do you know were i could download the game


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 19, 2011)

What game are you talking about, my young friend?


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

I seem to have an issue, not sure if it has to do with this update though. I minimized the boxes in my profile, but I cant seem to get them back up.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2011)

Still working for me. Have you done all the usual browser things -- cleared cache, reboot, etc. ?


----------



## Eternity (May 20, 2011)

Nope. I dont need the boxes atm, so Ill try that if i need them again and post here if its still a problem


----------



## Ral (May 21, 2011)

I saw game and all I could think of was a trap...


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2011)

Ahhh, so that was why I kept getting frozen here. Thanks for clearing that up for us, Mbdoublex


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2011)

Yes Mbxx thank you .


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome Brah.


----------

